# Kindle Fire, HBOGO and HDMI with Comcast



## Marie925 (May 13, 2013)

Hello,

I am considering getting the Kindle Fire HD 8.9", but I have a few questions. I have done several searchs, but if this is answered somewhere else I apologize. I have HBO from Comcast, first does the HBO GO app work for the Kindle fire? I know Comcast still blocks roku (which is annoying) so I just wondered about this. Also is the HDMI out for the HBO GO app blocked for comcast users (or is it even blocked for everyone)?

Also, has anyone watched craftsy videos through the craftsy website on the kindle fire?

Long story short, by Samsung Galaxy Tab 2 (10") was stolen , and I am considering replacing it with the Kindle Fire. So if anyone has used both and has any comparisons that would be great. 

Thanks,

Marie


----------



## SheilaJ (Apr 10, 2011)

I don't know about the HBOGO or HDMI but craftsy.com videos work fine on the Fire HD 7


----------



## Marie925 (May 13, 2013)

Thanks for you reply about Craftsy! I bought my Kindle Fire last night at BestBuy, when I got home I figured out the power button didnt work on it. It was pressed in and doesn't move or click. The kindle came on when I plugged the power cable in and I made it through set up, just to realize that once the kindle went to sleep, I had no way to wake it back up.  

So I am off to best buy later today to exchange it. Hopefully no further issues. Once I test the HBO Go and the HDMI out I can post to answer my own question! It wasn't a deal breaker obviously for me, but I am really interested to know.

Thanks,

Marie


----------



## SheilaJ (Apr 10, 2011)

what a drag when you get a new fun toy and there are problems.  BB shouldn't give you a hassle about exchanging it.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

HDMI out is not enabled for HBO GO for me on my Fire HD8.9(4G)--I have Verizon FiOS.

Betsy


----------



## Marie925 (May 13, 2013)

I tried HBO GO on my samsung tv/computer monitor last night and it worked! I have to exchange my HDMI cable. All Best Buy had was one with an adaptor. I thought it would be fine, but now I realize it doesn't push in all the way with my cover on the kindle since the adaptor is at a 90 degree angle to the port. 

I tested the HBO GO HDMI out to a samsung TV/computer monitor so I believe if Comcast was going to block it, it would have blocked that. Once I get the new cable tomorrow I will try it on one of my other TVs to make sure that because that one is part computer monitor it wasn't a fluke. 

I had Best Buy put on the ZAGG screen protector on for me ($15 for the install), so when they swapped out my Kindle because of the broke power button on the first one they gave me a new one and installed it, now there is a small piece of dust on under it. I feel super picky  but I am going to get them to do another one! I know it will bug me like crazy and since I bought this for its superior HD screen, I hate the idea of just dealing with a piece of dust. 

So far I am loving the Kindle! Glad I chose it over another Samsung Galaxy.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I'll have to try it again; maybe it's been activated on FiOS.  

Betsy


----------



## Suncoast (Mar 3, 2013)

HBO Go works on my Kindle Fire.  I have Time Warner cable.  The problem is Comcast.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Suncoast said:


> HBO Go works on my Kindle Fire. I have Time Warner cable. The problem is Comcast.


Can you output it via HDMI? HBO GO works fine on my Fire, but the last time I tried, the HDMI output wasn't available. (I have Verizon FiOS.)

Betsy


----------



## Vicki G. (Feb 18, 2010)

Kinda on the subject, I have decided to give the FireHD another go. I bought an iPad mini and sold the Fire HD but forgot about it having the HDMI jack. I parted company with cable to save a bunch of $$$ and in doing, lost my DVR, of course. So the main thing I wanted the Fire for was to catch up on TV shows that I have missed. The first effort was with ABC. The player works fine (seems to be a bit jerkier than the iPad Mini and the picture isn't as clear - that one left me a bit confused as the resolution is supposedly higher on the Fire HD than on the iPad Mini. <shrugs> Then I plugged in to HDMI and was promptly informed that I couldn't do this with that. Is this the norm? And if so, what use is the HDMI? Yes, I know... to project the image from the FireHD to the TV. Is the solution to this problem of trying to get an internet TV picture onto the big screen TV only solved by using the iPad and buying Apple TV? I'm feeling sooo stupid.

signed...
Totally Confused in Texas (Vicki)


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Yes, just like the original TV out on the iPad, the HDMI out on the Fire is only for selected apps.  It wasn't until the iPad 2, I think, that you could use the TV out for everything on the iPad.  I have the original iPad, and the TV out is very limited.

Betsy


----------



## Vicki G. (Feb 18, 2010)

Thanks, Betsy.  Sometimes I feel like such an idiot.  It is definitely more dangerous to know a little but not know the full picture.  

Yeah, I think I need to make a trip to the Apple Store.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

That being said, I've been having a blast with my Amazon prime videos, and I believe you can output that to the TV....

Betsy


----------



## Vicki G. (Feb 18, 2010)

I have had a Roku since they first came out.  Best $100 I ever spent and they are even smaller and cheaper now.  It handles everything I have/need/do in the way of streaming... Netflix, Amazon Prime, etc. That being said, I went to the Apple Store, mini in my purse, to purchase an Apple TV thingie.  hmmm....  Glad I took my mini because we tried it in the store.  First sales person said "Of course it will work" and I questioned "Are you sure because getting the network TV shows is the ONLY reason I have to buy this and I won't be happy if it doesn't work.  She got another sales person and we proceeded to do the test.  To make a long story short, none of the 3 networks can be projected through Air Play to the TV.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

Vicki G. said:


> I have had a Roku since they first came out. Best $100 I ever spent and they are even smaller and cheaper now. It handles everything I have/need/do in the way of streaming... Netflix, Amazon Prime, etc. That being said, I went to the Apple Store, mini in my purse, to purchase an Apple TV thingie. hmmm.... Glad I took my mini because we tried it in the store. First sales person said "Of course it will work" and I questioned "Are you sure because getting the network TV shows is the ONLY reason I have to buy this and I won't be happy if it doesn't work. She got another sales person and we proceeded to do the test. To make a long story short, none of the 3 networks can be projected through Air Play to the TV.


Yep - some of the networks do block Airplay - I know that TNT is one of them - you get a picture but no sound. I do think we've used Airplay with DH's laptop with CBS.com and maybe NBC.com when we've lost parts of a show on the DVR. We do use our Apple TV a lot, and the Roku too. We're a little "over-connected".


----------



## Vicki G. (Feb 18, 2010)

The only reason I had cable was for the DVR, because I like to record and watch things when I want to watch them. Because usually during the week I want to go to bed early and read so TV is limited to an hour between 7 and 8. Yeah, I know but I'm getting old. lol But I could no longer justify $100/month for a DVR. So that's what I'm trying to do. I ended up also getting HuluPlus which has several of the shows I watch on it. If I can't get it between those 3 (roughly 3 x $8 does not $100 make), then I'll just have to watch on my computer or on the iPad. <waves goodbye to cable>


----------

